# Is this a Scolopendra Subspinipes?



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Got this pede today, I was told it was a scolopendra subspinipes. Any other ideas anyone? 




























Thanks

Andy


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

anyone?:whistling2: it looks too long and thin to be scolopendra sp.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

it looks young, also looks like a S subspinipes de haani 'cherry red' imo


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

C_Strike said:


> it looks young, also looks like a S subspinipes de haani 'cherry red' imo


Yeah, i looked at those. It was only £20 with delivery, from Main

I hope it is. Don't they grow to 8"-10"? Its a gorgeous thing anyway!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree with Cam, looks deehani to me


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Its about 5-6" long already but looks thin. (not as in underweight, width i mean. lol)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mine was just shy of 10"


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

andy07966 said:


> anyone?:whistling2: it looks too long and thin to be scolopendra sp.


Pics can be deceptive, but, going on what I_ do_ see, the answer I would give would be - 'probably not'.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this was mine


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Its head is tiny compared to my other pede, could just be that its young.










5"-6" long also and apparently "Ethmostigmus trigonopodus" but full grown as far as i know.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

SiUK said:


> this was mine


Mine is much browner than urs, the pics i uploaded made it look redder.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ah. It was the red colouration that made me think that it wasn't..


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

So far we are going with _probably_ scolopendra subspinipes then?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm undecided, mate.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> I'm undecided, mate.


Would any more photos help?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Sure.

They can only be a help, go for it.

There are other pics of that species on here.

Compare the anatomy and colouration to those.

Then see what ya think.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Heres some more pics, if it is sc. subspinipes it will be dehaani i assume? I'll get researching.


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

So yeah, This specimen is most probably a _Scolopendra subspinipes _(number of articles on the antennae -17 to 19-, tergites sutures visible, no furrow on the forcipular segment...)_. _now the big question is... is it a _Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani_ or _Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes_? A good way to clarify this would be to have a look at the terminal legs. Under these, you will see a few spines. If you see 2/3 of them, it's _Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani_, if you see 4/5, it's _Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes. _i had specimens with the same coloration, collected in Indonesia, and they were all _subspinipes subspinipes_. This subspecies grows is usually slightly smaller than _dehaani. _Attems (the famous myriapodologist) gives _subspinipes subspinipes_ at 150 mm in average while _dehaani_ would reach 200 mm in average. 

hope that helps,

Mika


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Terminal legs the long spiny legs on the back they grab my forceps with?:lol2:


----------



## SAn (Jun 29, 2008)

Its scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes.-


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Try Scolopendra - giant centipedes - Scolopendromorpha / Scolopendridae / Scolopendrinae / Scolopendra
and look at the identification bit. No idea how indepth it goes. But might help, mayb.


----------

